# Single Trails rund um Neumarkt



## oo7 (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

wer von euch kennt gute Single Trails rund um Neumarkt, also Dillberg, Buchberg, Winnberg, etc. ?
Der Maria-Hilf-Berg wird mir langsam zu langweilig. Gibts vielleicht auch gute Trails in der Umgebung von Arzthofen?

VG
Martin


----------



## krasse-banny911 (3. Februar 2007)

Buchberg ganz oben, Fuchsberg runter am Steinbruch entlang, Wolfstein den Fußweg runter(aber nur zu unchristlichen Zeiten wg. der Wanderer). Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Suchen auf den Bergen. Das vertreibt die Langeweile und sorgt für Geländekenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,

da gibt es ne schöne Strecke Richtung Dillberg (rot Strich oder Punkt....bin bin aber nicht mehr sicher) und va. der Brentenberg ist super. Sehr schöne Trails, aber genau beschreiben kann ich sie dir leider nicht, da ich ohne gps fahre.

frankenrabiator


----------



## Jens10 (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre gerne den "Rundwanderweg Neumarkt"
http://www.neumarkt.de/rundwanderweg/
Davon sind ja einige Teilstrecken schon genannt worden.
Wo ist denn der Brentenberg?


----------



## Mupuckl (11. Februar 2007)

Hi, also der Brentenberg ist Am Dillberg Höhenzug entlang Richtung Etzelsdorf. Kenne die Gegegend v.a. aus meiner Kindheit, da meine Eltern dort ein Wochenendhaus haben (Grub).
Vor 2 bis 3 Jahren bin ich dort mal vom alten Kanal aus gefahren und ich habe ein paar schöne Trails da gefunden.


----------



## Mupuckl (11. Februar 2007)

Hi, also der Brentenberg? ist Am Dillberg Höhenzug entlang Richtung Etzelsdorf. Kenne die Gegend v.a. aus meiner Kindheit, da meine Eltern dort ein Wochenendhaus haben (Grub).
Vor 2 bis 3 Jahren bin ich dort mal vom alten Kanal aus gefahren und habe ein paar schöne Trails gefunden.


----------



## Florian (11. Februar 2007)

Ist der Rundwanderweg als komplette Runde empfehlenswert?

Ist er gut markiert?


----------



## Jens10 (11. Februar 2007)

@willi69: Ah, ja, kenne ich, zwar nicht unter dem Namen und auch nicht mit dem MTB. Muß ich mal ein paar Erkundungsfahrten machen.

@Florian: Es sind von Asphalt (Fahrradweg, Nebenstraße) bis Schieben müssen alles dabei, auch ein paar Stufen. Schön abwechslungsreich, schöne Gegend.
Ist gut markiert, aber natürlich eher für Wanderer gedacht. Also, ich habe nicht auf Anhieb immer den richtigen Weg gefunden, weil ich einfach einige Markierungen übersehen habe. 
Insgesamt braucht man so 3-31/2 h


----------



## oo7 (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin den Teil "Buchberg" des Wanderweges gefahren. Der Buchberg ansich ist super, egal wo man von oben runter fährt, es findet sich immer ein guter Trail.
Man muss allerdings erstmal bis oben fahren ;-)


----------



## joker78 (13. März 2008)

Giebt doch super Strecken bei uns z.B. Buchberg,Dillberg u.s.w.Gruß aus NM Team Alutech


----------



## deathtrap18 (16. März 2008)

...ein paar kurze aber schöne Trails gibt es auf dem Großberg. 

die nutz ich immer als Übergang zum Buchberg, wenn ich hier bei uns aus Feucht losfahre.


Einfach vom Rittershof den Kiesweg rauf in den Wald,
dann die erste Abbiegemöglichkeit rechts (ziemlich steiler Anstieg),
und dann die nächste Möglichkeit links abbiegen ( Man erkennt schon den Anfang des Trails).

Es gibt auch einen schönen Downhill rechts ab (an der steinernen Jesusfigur vorbei) Richtung Bahngleise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## energie.mg (25. Oktober 2008)

also die zwei besten wege in neumarkt gibt es auf dem buchberg und dillberg...

ich versuche es mal zu beschreiben:

oben auf dem *DILLBERG* in der ortschaft erst mal auf der teerstraße richtung disco trend fahren. dann kommt nach kurzer zeit auf der linken seite ein schotterweg (geht in einer kurve bergab, relativ langgezogen, entlang einer wiese). bei einfahrt in den wald dann GERADEAUS weiterfahren (NICHT den offensichtlichen weg nach rechts). von hieraus erfordert es ein wenig ortskenntnis. und zwar muss man jetzt im prinzip auf direkten weg auf die ortschaft "hausheim" zufahren. 
alles in allem ein recht interessanter weg, jedoch muss man für die ca. 5min abfahrt eine relativ lange auffahrt in kauf nehmen.

nun zum *BUCHBERG*... auch hier ist ortskenntnis von vorteil. ich wähle fast immer einen single trail mit einer abschließenden dh passage. hierzu fahre ich aus der ortschaft "buchberg" die steile teerstraße zum parkplatz nach oben (ausgangspunkt für wandertouren) jedoch lassen wir den parkplatz rechts liegen und strampeln noch einige hundert meter weiter nach oben. dann beginnt auf der linken seite der schmale trail. vor ort ist die einfahrt eigentlich klar zu erkennen (auch durch symbole für wanderer, fuchsweg?). auf diesem trail umrundet man dann den berg auf einer strecke die ständige auf und ab passagen auszeichen, sich aber relativ flott fahren lassen. wenn mann dann nach einiger zeit zu einer gerodeten waldfläche kommt gilt es auf zu passen. hier noch einige minuten weiter fahren und dann auf eine bank am rade des weges aufpassen. kurz dannach verlassen wir diesen trail und fahren auf einer spitzkehre rechts ein kurzes stück nach oben zum schotterweg. auf diesem angekommen ein paar meter nach rechts und dann gleich nach links oben. jetzt dem schotterweg für mehrere minuten folgen. und jetzt wirds schwierig... in einer leichten rechtskurve den schotterweg verlassen und nach links in die kleine wiese fahren (sieht alles sehr unscheinbar aus, man kommt wahrs nicht auf den gedanken dass sich hier eine dh strecke verbirgt). wurde der weg bis hierhergefunden geht der spaß los eine empfehlung meinerseits: nicht gleich auf dem trail gehen, sondern leicht nach links und den drop bei den felsen mitnehmen  jetz muss man eigentlich nur noch dem relativ klar erkennbarem weg folgen. die ersten 300 meter sind noch ohne gefälle aber dann kann man ordentlich gas geben...

ich hoffe mal, dass die beschreibung einigermaßen verständlich ist und der ein oder andere auf den wegen seinen spaß hat 

(ach ja... auf den bergen buchberg, dillberg und tyrolsberg verbergen sich einige kicker, drops und northshore elemente. jetzt ohne wegbeschreibung einfach mal die augen offen halten


----------



## frank-lau (25. Oktober 2008)

Am Buchberg gibt´s ne schöne Runde oben entlang - glaube Fuchsweg genannt - da kannst du einmal drumrum fahren - geile Runde. Anschließend per DH runter wieder nach Buchberg. 

Am Dillberg gibt es viel Möglichkeiten je nachdem von wo aus du ihn anfährst.

Vom Kanal rauf über Peunting rot-Kreuz, über Oberölsbach gelb-Strich. Der Brentenberg lässt sich vom Norden her umgehen - ist aber nicht ausgeschildert. Ansonsten dann immer auf Gelb-Strich von Dillberg über Heinzburg runter nach Neumarkt. Von Nord nach Süd macht mehr Spaß - Gegenrichtung hast eigentlich nur kurze Passagen und den Brentenberg bzw. dann zum Kanal runter.

Genauere Beschreibungen sind aber schwierig da zum Teil wie schon gesagt nicht ausgeschildert. Kann aber gerne ne Führung übernehmen - komme aus Altdorf.

Gruß Frank


----------



## x ThOmAs x (16. November 2008)

servus,

ich wohne gleich nebern bahnhof in postbauer. von mir aufm dillberg sins also nur ca. 4km. doch ich kenne keine einzige vernünftige strecke...die einzige wo ich kenne is hinter zum sendeturm und dan grade aus in wald nei..da kommt ma nach großvoggenhof und dann hoch nach grub...is aber mehr bergauf anstaat bergab...

gibts no andre?


----------



## kletteraffe (17. November 2008)

Wenn Du Richtung Voggenhof in den Wald fährst, halte dich nach 200-300 Metern links - also den Schotterweg verlassen. Da biegt man in einen Hohlweg ein - ist ein bisschen versteckt. Wenn Du beim ersten Mal ein bisschen langsamer fährst, dann fallen Dir auch die technischen Finessen auf  danach kommt ein kurzes flaches Stück - nach ca. 200 Metern links abbiegen und der Trail geht technisch mit Sprüngen und mit 2 schnellen Anliegern bergab.

Danach biste aber schon wieder unten und solltest rechter Hand das Sportheim Ezelsdorf / Tennisplätze sehen.

Mein Tipp:
Schau dir die Umgebung genau an oder fahr auch mal kleine Wege rein. Gibt noch einiges mehr


Gruß
Chris


----------



## joker78 (17. November 2008)

Serwus da hab ich auch was von gehört, wa da gestern aber hab nix gefunden gruß.


----------



## kletteraffe (18. November 2008)

Du kannst die Sache auch anders angehn:

Park Dein Auto am Tennisheim Ezelsdorf - das ist hinter den Fußballplätzen - radl dann auf der Teerstrasse Richtung Wald (ca. 200m) und biege den ersten Feldweg links ab. Dann schiebst Deine Karre hoch und kommst automatisch an den ersten Sachen vorbei.

Momentan alles ein bisschen zerpflügt, weil die Bauern mitm Trekker hochschwuchteln  (könnten auch den breiten Weg nehmen - aber da brauchens ne Minute länger nach oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buchenberger (5. Juli 2009)

hab nen fetten dh am buchberg entdeckt.

vom parkplatz die teerstraße hoch bis ganz oben zum schotterweg (adlerweg),
200m bis zu einem kleinen weiher, dann nach dem weiher links runter 

erst singletrail dann in den hohlweg rein; schöne steilkurven und zwei kleine sprünge

checkts mal aus


----------



## buchenberger (7. Juli 2009)

der drop am buchberg den energie.mg beschreibt bringts echt 

hab sowas noch nie gemacht, und wär da auch nicht draufgekommen obwohl ich da fast jede woche rumkurve.

hat etz scho mal wer mei strecke getestet, warte auf meinungen


----------



## buchenberger (9. Juli 2009)

war heut am winnberg unterwegs und hab da ne schöne abfahrt (waldweg, hohlweg) entdeckt:

auf der straße von sengenthal nach winnberg hoch, vor den letzten zwei kurven rechts die wiese hoch!!, rechts an der hecke entlang, vor den windrädern rechts in wald, schaut am anfang langweilig aus is aber recht schnell und steil und relativ lang

des wars etz mit meinen tips, der rest bleibt geheim lol


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (10. Juli 2009)

kleiner tip von mir noch obwohl
ich kein neumarkter mehr bin...

... maria-hilf-berg oben am parkplatz auf dem feldweg an der sternwarte vorbei, dann rechts über die wiese und links am zaun vorbei ... und dann gasgeben und immer schön links halten 

gruß


----------



## alf126 (10. Juli 2009)

hallo,

ich kenne hier in der gegend noch nicht soviel. würde gerne mal mitfahren. hätte jemand mal an einer tour interesse, vielleicht auch regelmäßig.

gruß 
ralf

------------------------------

der weg ist das ziel


----------



## janinneumarkt (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
an alle die in der Nähe von Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz wohen (Umkreis 20km) bitte addet mich in Skype oder ICQ

Skype:  *jan96daheim*
ICQ: *593071350*


----------



## janinneumarkt (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte Lust


----------



## janinneumarkt (8. Juni 2010)

alf126 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich kenne hier in der gegend noch nicht soviel. würde gerne mal mitfahren. hätte jemand mal an einer tour interesse, vielleicht auch regelmäßig.
> 
> ...


Skype:  *jan96daheim*
ICQ: *593071350*


----------



## joker78 (8. Juni 2010)

Da geht doch immer was in NM,bin jeden tach unterwegs wenn einer mich sieht dann einfach anlabern !!!!


----------



## donald72 (14. Juni 2010)

joker78 schrieb:


> Da geht doch immer was in NM,bin jeden tach unterwegs wenn einer mich sieht dann einfach anlabern !!!!


 Des Bild is aber net in Neumarkt. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (14. Juni 2010)

Nee Gardasee !!! :-/


----------



## donald72 (15. Juni 2010)

dachte ich´s mir doch. So eine Aussicht gibts nicht rund um Neumarkt.


----------



## Stritty (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Wenn es noch aktuell ist suche ich auch noch Fahrer aus dem Raum Neumarkt/ Altdorf.

Bin 26 und habe ein Cube Acid Hardtail.

Würd mich auf Antworten sehr freuen!!


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2011)

ich komm zwar nicht direkt aus dem Ecken, bin aber des öfteren in diese Richtung unterwegs. In Heng könnte man sich mal treffen auf ne ausgedehnte Tour...


----------



## Stritty (13. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich komm zwar nicht direkt aus dem Ecken, bin aber des öfteren in diese Richtung unterwegs. In Heng könnte man sich mal treffen auf ne ausgedehnte Tour...



Schreib mir mal wann wie wo, Alter, was du fahren möchtest....Tourenlänge etc. Was du dir halt vorstellst!

Danke


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Schreib mir mal wann wie wo, Alter, was du fahren möchtest....Tourenlänge etc. Was du dir halt vorstellst!
> 
> Danke


Was: Mountainbike  sprich alles, steil, Trails, Fahrtechnik, was halt so dazu gehört
Wann: egal, ich hab übliche Arbeitszeiten, d.h. die Woche über ab 18:00 und am WE verfügbar, wenn nichts anderweitig is. 
Wo: von Abenberg bis Moritzberg und Kante fränkische Alp, also ca. Radius bis 40km um Allersberg + Flexibilität über VGN
Tourenlänge: wenn ich nicht gerade knapp bei Zeit bin ab 50km bis zur völligen Erschöpfung (ca. 100km)
Alter: geht aus meinem Nick hervor, spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle 

Hast du feste Trainings-/Tourenzeitpunkte? 
Der Sonntag morgen ist bei mir ein relativ fix geplanter Bike-Termin, wenn ich nicht im Saarland auf Heimaturlaub bin....

P.S.: Schau dir mal noch folgende Beiträge an: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525334
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527555
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=514377


----------



## Stritty (13. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Was: Mountainbike  sprich alles, steil, Trails, Fahrtechnik, was halt so dazu gehört
> Wann: egal, ich hab übliche Arbeitszeiten, d.h. die Woche über ab 18:00 und am WE verfügbar, wenn nichts anderweitig is.
> Wo: von Abenberg bis Moritzberg und Kante fränkische Alp, also ca. Radius bis 40km um Allersberg + Flexibilität über VGN
> Tourenlänge: wenn ich nicht gerade knapp bei Zeit bin ab 50km bis zur völligen Erschöpfung (ca. 100km)
> ...



hey. Klingt super: Vielleicht kannn man sich ja mal an einem Wochenende treffen. nein ich habe keine festen Tage. halt am Wochenende. Oder auch Mittwochs, da muss ich nicht so lange arbeiten.

Hättest mal lust?


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2011)

Mittwoch diese Woche könnte funktionieren. Ich guck morgen auf der Arbeit in den Kalender...

Treffpunkt 18:30 irgendwo in Heng? Bahnhof z.B....


----------



## Stritty (14. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> Mittwoch diese Woche könnte funktionieren. Ich guck morgen auf der Arbeit in den Kalender...
> 
> Treffpunkt 18:30 irgendwo in Heng? Bahnhof z.B....



Hey....am Wochenende wäre mir lieber..passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2011)

von mir aus auch am WE, aber da weiß ich noch nicht wie es zeitlich und vom Wetter her aussieht. Da können wir aber hier wieder kurzfristig was abmachen. Sonntag fahre ich vielleicht zum Jura-Marathon... http://www.jura-radmarathon.de/


----------



## Stritty (14. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> von mir aus auch am WE, aber da weiß ich noch nicht wie es zeitlich und vom Wetter her aussieht. Da können wir aber hier wieder kurzfristig was abmachen. Sonntag fahre ich vielleicht zum Jura-Marathon... http://www.jura-radmarathon.de/



Schreib mir hier einfach ne PN!!


----------



## chris84 (18. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter sieht dieses WE leider ja nicht so prickelnd aus... Heut hab ich aufs Biken verzichtet, morgen werd ich relativ spontan in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter schauen ob ich biken gehe und wohin...


----------



## ChiccoNM (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute!!

Mir ist aufgefallen viele Biker hier im Forum suchen andere Leute die Ihnen Tracks und Trails zeigen und mitfahren damit sie nicht alleine Fahren müssen.

Warum Treffen Wir uns nicht mall alle zusammen ganz unverbindlich und Biken miteinander. Ist doch besser als sich in so nem Forum die Finger wund zu tippen. Dann können wir so Erfahrungen austauschen.

Ich wohne jetzt seit ca. 4 Jahren in Neumarkt und kenne einige gute Tracks. Was klar ist man muss jede menge Strampeln um diese zu erreichen wir sind nicht in den Voralpen. 

Also wer bock hat bei mir mitzufahren und sehen will was es rund um NM so für Tracks gibt, ganz unverbindlich: Am Sonntag den 17.07.2011 um 14 Uhr in der Stadtmitte am Rathaus in Neumarkt. 

Dann können wir ja mal ne große Runde machen sprich: Staufer Berg Buchberg Tyrolsberg Dillberg. Da ist dann für jeden was dabei.

MFG

Chicco


----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2011)

Wie immer jeden Tag unterwegs !!!!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/account/meine-touren.html


----------



## chris84 (12. Juli 2011)

joker78 schrieb:


> Wie immer jeden Tag unterwegs !!!!
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/account/meine-touren.html


Fehler 404 - Seite nicht gefunden 

@ChiccoNM: für mich leider etwas ungünstige Uhrzeit... 9 oder halb 10 morgens würde mir besser passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (12. Juli 2011)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/index.html


----------



## ChiccoNM (12. Juli 2011)

Servas Chris

14 Uhr war bloß ein Vorschlag! Natürlich geht auch früher!

Wenn sich im laufe der Woche noch mehr Leute melden die Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag den 17.07.2011 haben, dann können wir uns ja auf eine Zeit einigen.

OK sind ja noch n paar Tage bis Sonntag!!

MFG 

Chicco


----------



## ChiccoNM (12. Juli 2011)

Hey Leude!!

Ich fahre Morgen Vormittag auch ab 10Uhr.

Wer mitfahren möchte schreibt mir ne Private Nachricht!

MFG

Chicco


----------



## chris84 (13. Juli 2011)

dann mal Butter bei die Fische: Sonntag morgen, Treffpunkt um 10:00 in Neumarkt an der Kanalbrücke nähe Klinikum, siehe hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.284163,11.45304&sll=49.28229,11.457132&sspn=0.092849,0.258173&num=1&t=h&z=18
(der grüne Pfeil, die Radfahrerbrücke über den Kanal)

Tourplan: einmal rund um Neumarkt  

Voraussetzung: Das Wetter spielt mit...


----------



## ChiccoNM (14. Juli 2011)

All Right !!

Bin Dabei!! Wer mit dabei sein will!!

Ihr wisst wo ihr wann sein müsst ^^


Chicco


----------



## chris84 (16. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich hält das Wetter lange genug...morgen früh solls noch einigermaßen trocken bleiben


----------



## alf126 (9. September 2011)

hallo für kurz entschlossene,

ich fahre morgen um 10 und vielleicht am sonntag um 15 uhr die zeugenbergrunde. treffpunkt sparkasse obere marktstraße.
wer lust hat mit zu fahren einfach kurz melden

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (14. September 2011)

hallo,

wer hat lust am donnerstag oder freitag eine feierabend runde zu drehen. wetter soll gut sein.
treffpunkt sparkasse obere marktstr. (oder auch woanders in NM); 17:30 Uhr; strecke ist mir eigentlich egal, es sollte nur wenig asphalt sein (vorschlag wäre dillberg , buchberg, mariahilf, fuchsberg) ca. 2std
wer lust hat bitte kurz melden.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
das wochenende ruft und schönes wetter gibt es auch. also am sonntagmorgen (10 uhr) in und um neumarkt. bin für alles offen, hauptsache spass ist dabei.
wer lust hat einfach melden.
vorschlag treffpunkt: sparkasse obere marktstr.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (3. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

auch dieses WE soll wieder schönes wetter bringen. wieder eine gute gelegenheit das bike zu nutzen. 
wann: sonntag 9:30 uhr
wo: auf dem radweg gegenüber von loderbach (loderbach zwischen NM und berg)
und wie immer, spass steht im vordergrund und nicht die zeit
wer lust hat einfach unter termine sich als mitfahrer eintragen oder kurz bescheid geben.

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (11. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntag um 10 uhr ist noch mal biken um neumarkt angesagt. wer lust hat einfach melden.
treffpunkt irgendwo in/um neumarkt rum.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (11. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntag um 10 uhr ist noch mal biken um neumarkt angesagt. wer lust hat einfach melden.
treffpunkt irgendwo in/um neumarkt rum.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (25. November 2011)

hallo alle miteinander,

werde heute abend meine neue funzel ausprobieren und so gegen 17 oder 18 uhr das licht im wald anmachen. angedacht ist ein kleine runde im dillberg und noch was mehr, ca. 2h.
wer lust hat einfach melden. treffpunkt würde ich loderbach vorschlagen oder irgendwo dann auf der strecke. zeugenbergrunde

gruß
ralf


----------



## joker78 (25. November 2011)

Samstag fahren wir um 14.00h Treffen Sport & More


----------



## chris84 (26. November 2011)

Sonntag: Treffpunkt 10:00 in Köstelbach bei Postbauer Heng. Siehe Last-Minute Biking: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12520


----------



## alf126 (10. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,

sonntag 10 uhr sparkasse obere marktstr. in NM. leicht runde mit ein paar trails. Dauer ca. 2 Std.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (1. Januar 2012)

euch allen einen guten start ins neue jahr und dass der trail nie enden wird.
gruss
ralf


----------



## joker78 (1. Januar 2012)

Dir auch wir sehen uns bei Flemmerer.


----------



## alf126 (12. Januar 2012)

trefft ihr euch diesen samstag 14 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joker78 (12. Januar 2012)

Halloa,
leider nein wir sind beim Langlauffahren.Ob die andern fahren weiß ich leider nicht.
gruß Daniel


----------



## alf126 (27. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein neues spielzeug fürs grobe und möchte das am sonntagmorgen ausprobieren.


----------



## joker78 (27. Januar 2012)

Mein neues spielzeug is leider noch nicht fertig :-((
Was hast denn jetzt schönes!?
Gruß


----------



## alf126 (17. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wir fahren morgen früh: teffpunkt St. Helena um 10 uhr oder wer lust hat 9 uhr obere marktstr. sparkasse neumarkt
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen

gruß
ralf


----------



## scratch_a (18. März 2012)

energie.mg schrieb:


> ...
> oben auf dem *DILLBERG* in der ortschaft erst mal auf der teerstraße richtung disco trend fahren. dann kommt nach kurzer zeit auf der linken seite ein schotterweg (geht in einer kurve bergab, relativ langgezogen, entlang einer wiese). bei einfahrt in den wald dann GERADEAUS weiterfahren (NICHT den offensichtlichen weg nach rechts). von hieraus erfordert es ein wenig ortskenntnis. und zwar muss man jetzt im prinzip auf direkten weg auf die ortschaft "hausheim" zufahren.
> alles in allem ein recht interessanter weg, jedoch muss man für die ca. 5min abfahrt eine relativ lange auffahrt in kauf nehmen.
> ...



Hi,
mal eine Frage dazu.
Den Schotterweg auf der linken Seite sind wir schon öfters reingefahren, wenn man diesen weiterfährt kommt man ja u.a. auf den Höhenweg, wo es Richtung Loderbach runtergeht (da kann man aber gleich am Anfang auch nach Links Richtung Hausheim abbiegen, ist sogar ausgeschildert).
Du hast geschrieben, dass man von der Schotterstraße gerade weiterfahren kann (du meinst wohl zu den 1-2 Häuschen!?). Laut diversten Karten geht von diesen Häuschen kein Weg weiter direkt nach Hausheim. Nur etwas weiter unterhalb geht ein Weg vorbei. Man muss sich also entscheiden zwischen links und rechts. Bist du dann da nach rechts gefahren? Kommt man da auch beim Kalten Bach hinten raus oder schon weiter vorne bei Hausheim?
Diese ganzen Wege dort sind schon sehr sehr verwirrend. Ich kenn mich da zwar relativ gut aus, aber wir sind schon soviele verschiedene Wege vom Dillberg nach Hausheim runtergefahren, fast jedesmal anders, aber den von dir geschilderten anscheinend noch nicht.


----------



## alf126 (20. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

donnerstag 17 uhr in berg an der OMV-Tankstelle. es geht richtung dillberg (teil von der neumarkter runde) oder was sonst noch so unter die räder kommt.
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stritty (21. März 2012)

Hier nochmal etwas beständiges:

Ich fahre* jeden Mittwoch* eine kleine Feierabendrunde da ich nur bis 14h arbeiten muss.
Jeden Mittwoch heißt auch wenn es Regnet, schneit, oder die Sonne unerbittlich brennt!

Da ich selbständig bin kann ich es nicht tausendprozentig versprechen,  wenn halt die Praxis überquillt dann muss ich halt doch länger arbeiten!

Ob ich jetzt um 15h oder erst um 17h fahre ist mir eigentlich egal, wenn  Mittwochs interesse besteht, dann kann man gerne eine Uhrzeit  ausmachen.

*Treffpunkt ist immer die OMV in Berg gegenüber dem Netto.* Wenn  jemand mitfahren möchte bitte mir bescheid sagen, ich fahre zwar immer  an der OMV vorbei aber wenn ich das weiß dann warte ich natürlich.

Strecke:

ca. 1,5 Stunden, keine großen Steigungen, etwas am Kanal entlang, viel  Wald, und meistens mache ich für nen paar jumps über die Quarter noch an  der Skaterbahn halt. 
*Ist halt eher ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde, die vor allem Spaß und den Kopf frei machen soll.*

Natürlich kann man die noch etwas verlängern, das machen wir dann halt individuell aus.

Pace:
knapp unter 20km/h

Wichtig:

Flow und Spaß haben.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand.

See you on the Trail!


----------



## alf126 (5. April 2012)

hallo zusammen,

tour am freitag 10 uhr. unter termine zu finden.

gruss
ralf


----------

